# 1 Hour Blocks



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

There has been in increase in 1 hour Blocks in my Station lately ( $18+tips ) , 2 and 3 hours blocks dropping have been very rare . I think with the amount of drivers that hang around the station . Not that it's a bad thing , just for me not worth the drive all the way to the station . 

Do many drivers hang around your stations ? 

By the way it's a Prime not logistic station .


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes. Some practically live there, all day every day. Refreshing, refreshing, refreshing. Warehouse workers finally told them to stay in their cars, not to be in the warehouse. So now they just take up the better parking


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Same here. I walk in and can't tell who's logged in and waiting or trying to get a block. I live 2.5 miles from the WH so wish they made them stay outside if you aren't on the clock. They take up a parking space regardless. I don't want them taking up all the chairs and in the way with people rolling carts in and out.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

What can you do for 1 hour? At our warehouse they use to drop them. They stop doing it. I think because threes never enough time for delivery.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Deliver 1 or 2 important packages that was undelivered the previous attempt.


----------



## marioramirez1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

iyengar said:


> What can you do for 1 hour? At our warehouse they use to drop them. They stop doing it. I think because threes never enough time for delivery.


It's Prime , there is 1 hour Rush Prime packages all the time or 2 o 3 short 2 hour that can be delivered in 1 hour .


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

i've also seen an increase in 1-hour blocks .. i'd never consider doing it; you can either complete 1-2 hot wheels orders, or one 1-hour delivery from the warehouse max here.

we also have drivers without blocks just hanging out at the warehouse refreshing hoping to get something .. some drive 2+ hours away without a block hoping to get something by the time they get here


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

It seams at my (PrimeNow) warehouse, the one-hour blocks are released so the drivers who worked a three-hour block can round up to an even number (i.e. 3 to 4 or 7 to 8). This also helps the warehouse if they have a need for two-hour routes but have a surplus of one-hour divers on site.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I drop the one hour blocks whenever I accidentally pick them up. I think it is absolutely ridiculous for them to be releasing 1 hour blocks. Not worth the drive to the warehouse, then the drive to the drop off all for about $21. It would be about 90 minutes total drive time, with tolls, and a ton of miles on the vehicle. In the end, for me at least, it would result in barely any profit after expenses.


----------



## Keyser Söze (Jun 25, 2015)

Agree, 1 hours generally not worth it. But They drop the 1 hours because they will eventually get picked up by people in the parking lot or by someone already on a route who is looking to work some more.

That's the only time I've ever kept a 1-hour block. I had a Saturday morning once where I had a 2 hour block and ended up adding 4 separate 1-hour blocks, all strung together. Wasn't bad at all. Each time they dropped them right on the 1/2 hour. And each of the routes was close to the FC. But yeah. Unless you live a few minutes away or are already at the FC or on a route, waste of time and gas.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I have started seeing 1 hour restaurant blocks recently.


----------

